# WeatherTech® Window Deflectors for your Chevy Cruze!



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

All of you probably know the situations, when you are driving on the highway, wind streaming through your hair and suddenly the rain drops are falling and you need to close the window. This problem was already resolved by the WeatherTech® and their window deflectors. We would like to tell you a little bit more about this product designed for the Chevy Cruze 2014.
The main purpose of the window deflectors is to cut down on wind noise and stop rain from entering your ride. At 3 mm thick, these custom-fit, cast-acrylic deflectors are more than twice as thick as most brands, but the micro-thin mounting flange fits easily inside the window frame. Precision-crafted in Germany and available for most cars, SUVs, trucks and vans. 

Their main features are:
- Window deflectors are made of impact-resistant acrylic plastic
- Scratch-resistant and UV treated to prevent fading
- Mounts easily without tools or exterior tape.

We have them available in 2 color options - dark smoke and light smoke. You can either get the front set, the rear or both. 

WeatherTech® - Dark Smoke Window Deflectors



WeatherTech® - Light Smoke Window Deflectors





Get more information about WeatherTech here: http://www.carid.com/weathertech/

What do you think about them?


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Also love mine. Really nice to drive with a cold car in the winter and not have frost building up on the inside of the windows. Also nice when I stop on a rainy day and grab some hot food or just sit in the car for 5 minutes and now none of my windows fog up.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

i ordered mine today, should be here Monday!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback, guys! We really appreciate it. 
*silverbullett*, share with us your impression, once you get them!


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Digging the new look.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*silverbullett*, looks great! If you would like to share more information about your vehicle and mods you've done, you can create a profile at http://my.carid.com/ and join car enthusiasts community.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Spring is already here and it is time to let the fresh air fill your ride! We just wanted to remind you about this great product and offer a quick review: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6BQKkH6V5E





*WeatherTech Side Window Deflectors* give you the freedom to open your windows without getting assaulted with wind noise or rain. They've been on the market for a long time and continue to prove their excellent reputation. Make your ride more comfortable with WeatherTech Side Window Deflectors!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I need to order me some too, do you guys offer free shipping or anything for forum members like diode dynamics ?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ger8mm*, it is one of the most popular products this time of year. For all the details you can feel free to contact our sales guys and they will gladly assist you.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any issues with the window freaking out during the one touch because it feels the pressure?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Does anyone have any issues with the window freaking out during the one touch because it feels the pressure?


Yes I could never figure out a way to install mine with out bending the visor or cracking them or having a lot of pressure on them I took those shits off


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

The installation process is very easy. Deflectors comes with detailed and clear instructions. You can check the installation video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pssUAn85cbk
Also you can feel free to contact our Tech Specialists at 1-800-505-3274 for any additional information. Window deflectors are guaranteed against faulty materials and workmanship for a period of three years from the date of purchase.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> Does anyone have any issues with the window freaking out during the one touch because it feels the pressure?


Only when I first installed them & only the fronts. Once I got them correctly installed though I have had no issues at all. If it is hitting you need to tweak the deflector a bit, yes it may making popping sounds but your not breaking it. Have had mine installed 1.5 years or about 35K miles.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been asked. But any problems with these damaging tint?


----------

